# H*ll's Bells



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know a good source for bells in 1:29 or 1:32? I've always thought that a good brass bell really finishes off a model nicely. The plastic bells rarely look right and most of them, at least in 1:29, are way too big--too high, with klunky oversized mounts. You can get really excellent bells from Trackside details, but they're in 1:20 and maybe 1:24, and they look too big. I've gone to craft stores and bought stamped metal bells that are sized ok, but have no mounts. Accucraft was selling replacement bells for their 0-6-0 switcher, but they're sold out. 

Does anybody make bells in 1:32? maybe for ship models? 

I've got no real experience in O scale, at all, but I'm wondering if maybe a large O scale bell might work as a small G scale bell?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote;

I also searched the Ozark site. Their only bells are listed under the 1:22.5 and 1:24 items. The Ozark kits are white metal. I used an Ozark bell for my Mack switcher, which is supposed to be 1:24. I don't know whether you could get away with the same kit for 1:29.










Just in case you find a kit in something like white metal, I'll tell you how I got mine to look like brass. I bought a bottle oF Testors brass colored paint. I straightened a paper clip, then put a small loop at one end. After I threaded the paper clip through the mounting hole at the top of the bell, I made a hook on the other end of it. I shook the brass paint bottle really well, dipped the whole bell in it, then hung it by the hook on an A frame fixture (like a miniature sawhorse) over some waxed paper, and allowed it to "drip dry" for over a week. The oxidation is from a "verdigris kit" from the craft store. Most folks don't even realize the bell is not brass.

You may want to check out old New Bright or Scientific Toys locomotives as donors for a bell. You could buff off the fake brass coating and use the technique above on the bell.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Accucraft. I bought two really nice ones from them that they used on the 1/29 0-6-0, also number boards.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a link to the bell Paul mentioned.

Looks to be sold out though









Accucraft 1:29 Bell


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It just dawned on me that since the Bachmann Porters are really small locomotives in 1:20.3, one of their bells could work in 1:29. Bachmann may have that part in stock.










As you can see in the photo, the bell is not especially over powering, and I'm pretty sure that this Porter is physically smaller than the Piko 0-6-0 - were they positioned side-by-side. The bell is made of brass.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave thanks, that looks like a good bet. I did look at Accucraft, as mentioned in the original post, but they're sold out. 

USAT may have some parts , I'll try them


----------

